# The noblest instrument?



## KenOC

"When you want genuine music -- music that will come right home to you like a bad quarter, suffuse your system like strychnine whisky, go right through you like Brandreth's pills, ramify your whole constitution like the measles, and break out on your hide like the pin-feather pimples on a picked goose -- when you want all this, just smash your piano and invoke the glory-beaming banjo!"

-- Mark Twain


----------



## Guest

Indeed the humble 'Banjo' can get the feet tapping like no other string instrument.


----------



## Dongiovanni

The noblest instrument of all is the human voice.

Oops I just found out this topic is in the "strings" section


----------



## moody

Dongiovanni said:


> The noblest instrument of all is the human voice.
> 
> Oops I just found out this topic is in the "strings" section


But you are correct and I wanted to say the same thing.


----------



## Jaws

The horn. Before anyone says anything about strings, mine has string on the valves. Does this count?


----------



## Lunasong

Seconded. Whenever a composer (esp movie soundtrack or Mr. R. Strauss) needs to sound heroic, epic, NOBLE...horn is the go-to instrument.


----------



## Phidias

The noblest instrument is indeed the human voice. However, Twain's quote brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## clavichorder

Genuine certainly applies to the banjo, but in the conventional sense, noble is a stretch.


----------



## BurningDesire

the hurdy-gurdy, followed closely by the tannerin.


----------



## Guest

BurningDesire said:


> the hurdy-gurdy, followed closely by the tannerin.


You forgot the computer :kiss:


----------



## Kopachris

The theremin. What can be nobler than all the space and stars of the universe?


----------



## Ukko

Eh? I figured everybody whose opinion counts knew the lute to be The King of Instruments.


----------



## BurningDesire

Hilltroll72 said:


> Eh? I figured everybody whose opinion counts knew the lute to be The King of Instruments.


Pft, the lute is like a guitar that can't play as loud


----------



## Ukko

BurningDesire said:


> Pft, the lute is like a guitar that can't play as loud


Oh. Sorry to learn about your hearing problem. If you need loud, check out the theorbo.


----------



## Praeludium

I agree. The lute wins easily.

Eduardo Eguez - Bach, Prélude BWV998, baroque lute






:3


----------



## Ukko

Praeludium said:


> I agree. The lute wins easily.
> 
> Eduardo Eguez - Bach, Prélude BWV998, baroque lute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3


Ah; nice. Some more good stuff on that page too.


----------



## Jord

Piano or Violin


----------



## Flamme

Cavemen stuff...Two bones or a bone and a rock!
JK Violine or cello although piano is there just behind the corner


----------



## Ingélou

Surely the noblest instrument must be the harp, since they're standard issue in heaven?


----------



## Ukko

Ingenue said:


> Surely the noblest instrument must be the harp, since they're standard issue in heaven?


There are biblical insinuations that nobility doesn't cut it.


----------



## ptr

Can't be anything smaller then a pipe organ!

/ptr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

clavichorder said:


> Genuine certainly applies to the banjo, but in the conventional sense, noble is a stretch.


That was a bit harsh.......... but only slighty!


----------



## clavichorder

The Virginal!

You are funny Eddie. Yes, it was somewhat harsh...


----------

